# Energy spurts?



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone noticed "energy spurts" in their Vizsla? Miles is 10 months and we thought it was getting easier! He was getting an hour run in the morning (mostly off leash), and 30 min walk at lunch, and then at night 30 min off leash play and he would be an angel all day. We were so happy!!! 

Now this week he has switched back to crazy mode! It is 2pm in California and he has had 2 hours of off leash running with a stop through the dog park where he played hard with his favorite boxer friend. Not tired at all. We got home and he looked at me saying "now what mom?" Sigh. When I get off work it will be back to the trails or park.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've noticed this happens when the weather gets cooler. The pups get hot and tired more quickly when the weather is nice and warm. They looooooove cold weather because they can run and run without getting overheated! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Miles - what this forum sometimes forgets - it is not our time ! if you haVe one - it is V-time - train them VVork VVith them - at the end of the day - they are truly individuals - VVhat VVe loVE in them is VVhat VVe striVe for - I just LoVe the V ! so many V's in the VVords VVe use eVery day - LOL


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

That makes sense. We have had a big heat wave in SD all through fall thus far, and it just ended this week. Up until last week it was 80 degrees on the coast!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

R said:


> Miles - what this forum sometimes forgets - it is not our time ! if you haVe one - it is V-time - train them VVork VVith them - at the end of the day - they are truly individuals - VVhat VVe loVE in them is VVhat VVe striVe for - I just LoVe the V ! so many V's in the VVords VVe use eVery day - LOL


Hahaha, we totally agree. We have noticed that our schedule revolves around the pup. He is a lot of work, but of course worth it. We have been working harder on his training this week since his energy level is up right now. Currently working on getting him to go lie in his bed on command.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I just started noticing this about Cole as well. He is also 10 months old. I was thinking things were calming down. I would really only need to get him out for about 45 min a day for running or training or agility. Last time I took him to the woods, he didn't come home and crash. He is usually out all day after a trip to the woods. 

I am starting to worry he will need more than 2 hours outdoors to not drive me bonkers picking stuff up and tearing it apart or looking for trouble. Gahh, I wonder is that what they do when they don't get exercise or is he still just acting like a puppy?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Very interesting. Yesterday when my husband and I were out walking our boys I happened to comment to him how much more energetic Boris (10 months) had become in the last 6weeks. When we are out walking he just flies in and out of the woods or fields where ever we go. He never seems to stop.

I can see that cooler weather would make a big difference, but here in the UK we haven't had a summer....just more and more rain!! We came up with two solutions. Up until the last month or so he has been growing at a staggering rate where as I doubt he has grown much at all the last month so hence he has more energy for zoomies. Also you can clearly see that he has become very muscled and not quite so gangly. 

I am just loving this phase and so enjoying him. More rain today but we are off to puppy agility this afternoon - he just loves this!!!


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I jus mentioned to my hubby that Miley is supe hyper again..she is 15 months old she is unstoppable + she is barking again to get attention.
Even at night time she seems restless and constantly looking out of the window

A month ago I have changed her food so probably this is the reason of high energy.

Anyways she always had the devilish behaviour with angelic intermezzos..that's their nature I guess ???


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Our baby Dax is 1yr 4months old... and he has his energy spurts that we call 'The Crazies' where he would just randomly bolt and run around like a wild-dog then stop adruptly.

We've spoken to the local V owners in our neighborhood and have done some brief reading online and it's very common with high-energy breeds. Unfortunately our agility trainer and majority of everyone we've spoken too along with members here on the forum, your baby will end up needing more exercise and you will find that 2 hrs will slightly make a difference on his energy level.

One thing that I was taught here on the forum, from local owners and reading is that they share a common knowledge. V' are very intelligent and also need mental stimulation.. Even though they may be physically tired, there brain is probably going at high speed. 

We find that if Dax doesnt get his usual exercises he becomes very anxious and will show more of that spurt of energy... worse case scenario; destructive behavior, chewing on clothes, fabrics anything he can destroy... not listening to commands... just bratty in general.

If you can only invest 2 hrs a day into physically exercising, do some mental exercises to mentally drain him... teach him new tricks... go over some basics... anything that entails him to use his brain. Sometimes when we are just to drained... we have toys that make him work to get his treats. Now... I wouldnt reccommend investing in a nearly impossible toy where he'll get frustrated and move onto some thing easier.. but a kong where you can stuff treats.. or those hollow treat balls.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

What else can really help is having the solid exercise routine during the week and then going for several hours on sat/sun. And remember doing the same thing in different places will drain them more. Not always walking/running the same roads, turns, side if the road, etc. can even help. This morning I put both pups in the car at 9am to go to to the hardware store, dog park for about 45 min, run a few other errands leaving them in the car since its cool outside now and didn't return until noon. Even though they only "exercised" for about 45 min they were whipped for a good 4-5 hours once home. Then needed a 20-30 min wrestle to tire again. Out for the rest if the day. I can't stress enough the importance if variety.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree completely with SteelCityDozer! Variety, I think, is what tires hem out best. That is the best mental stimulation! I try to keep Cole on his toes. Taking different ways on a walk, like someone said...

We will skip a walk...go to the park in the car... Skip the park and go to the dog park. Skip everything altogether and do some tracking training in the back yard or just play hide and seek or fetch. Etc etc.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

My husband and I were just discussing the other day how it was "that" time of the year again!! It's fall here in NS, Canada and it's time for the Cool Weather Crazies! ;D The temps and weather this time of the year are definitely prime for V activity. Our 3 year old girl is pretty chill in the summer but come fall she's a different dog. She is impossible to physically tire out in this weather. So I definitely agree with those that say instead of increasing the exercise, aim to tire your V out mentally. Different places, new smells, learning new things, practicing the same things in new places, etc help tremendously.

Although I've posted elsewhere before on the all brain games we play with Lulu (she would play games for HOURS - she has a very looong attention span for working) my new favorite game is awesome because it tires her out and it's very lazy for us . Get like 3-4 of those mini traffic cones from the dollar store and teach your V to "go around" one. Just use one cone at first and place it very close to you. You can just lure them around it at first. When they get the point (which they will very quickly since they are a V ), start moving the cone farther away from you and sending them out to go around the cone. After they get this, build up speed so they're running out to "go around" the cone and running back to you for a cookie, praise, etc. Then set up 2 cones with some distance between and point to one, get them to "go around", come back and send them to the other one. You get to a point where you can put like 4 cones around you at a distance and just keep pointing and sending them around cones in random order, coming back to you between cones. Wow, long description, sorry . Anyway, they love it. It's basically barrel racing for dogs and it's a ton of fun, easy and tires the little angels out ;D.


----------



## Lai (Nov 9, 2012)

[/color]My V-Raylan is 11 months old. He runs around at V-warp speed almost daily in my yard. I don't like it when he runs around in the house jumping on the furniture or on me - that is still a challenge. He is going thru that teenage dominance stage. He goes to daycare at least once/week and that seems to tire him out. Dog puzzles, training (using really, really good treats) and walking on a heel seems to help use up some of his energy. Having Raylan is like having a toddler!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, littlelulu! I love that cone idea! Sounds fun! Im gonna see if I can get my hands on some and try it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Well I am glad it is not just Miles that seems to be having energy spurts this past week!!! 

We have tried some of the suggestions, we varied the routine over the weekend and tried to give him extra exercise to prepare him for the week. We made the drive to the mountains for his first snow trip and let him hike for 2 hours off leash, then spent a lot of time on the trails by our house, a long dog beach session, and some retrieving in the ocean. 

I started leaving him an extra puzzle toy out to occupy more of his time and we ordered him a few more for Christmas and his upcoming birthday ;D . We definitely have slacked on the training since he has become better behaved, but know there is always more for him to learn and we will start adding a training session at night to help him with some of the excess energy. 

But overall I am really glad that it's not just Miles.  Thanks for the help!


----------

